

Ask HN: Have you pair programmed? - SoftwareMaven

I'm curious about experiences people have had doing 100% pair programming. What was awesome and what was horrible? It's easy to find articles on the extremes of pair programming, but what about the day-to-day?
======
michaelpinto
Well think about it -- this can only come down to three factors:

1\. How good the other party is when it comes to collaboration. Some coders
work well with others, and some are lone wolfs.

2\. If you have complimentary strengths: One programmer is strong at X and
your string at Y.

3\. The energy from both programmers makes each party proactive and thus avoid
procrastination.

I also think there are the larger questions of if you're using a spec, etc.

